# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Chat Online - REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Para que possamos determinar qual o dia da semana em que o nosso Chat Online fica disponivel para todos os membros, agradeço que façam a vossa escolha.

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Julio,

Po deu um pouquinho de trabalho mais ficou ótimo. Parabens.  :SbOk:  

Eu votei no sabado 15:00hs, mas pode ser domingo as 21:00hs também.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Julio, também votei às 15:00 do sábado.
Espero que não atrapalhe o futebol.......hehehe.

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva

Antes demais boa ideia  :SbOk5:  
Votei no sabado, se pudesse votaria tambem no domingo. Mas tenho que reconhecer, que para começar talvez seja melhor começar por um dia. E depois avaliar a participação das pessoas.
E por fim obrigado as pessoas que tornaram isso possivel  :Palmas:  

Jose

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Penso que sabado não deverá ser uma boa ideia, pois é o dia em que planeamos fazer sempre alguma manutenção nos nossos aquarios, buscar agua, ir às compras... etc etc.

Julgo que a melhor altura para se passar mais tempo em frente ao computador deverá ser 2º feira, pois estatisticamente é o dia que passamos mais tempo em casa a fazer a cura do Fim de Semana... pelo menos falo por mim.

----------


## Julio Macieira

A vontade dos nossos membros é suberana. Mas, para isso têm que demonstrar essa vontade e sem votarem não temos outra referência.

O dia do Chat Online será aquele que escolherem "democráticamente", expressando o vosso desejo por meio do vosso voto.

Podendo ou não participar no nosso Chat Online, éra bom que todos participassem nesta votação.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Parece que o dia de Segunda-Feira está pouco a pouco a assumir-se como um sério candidato ao nosso dia do Chat Online.

Se ainda não votaram, devem faze-lo de modo a podermos escolher o dia em que mais membros se encontrem disponiveis para abrirmos o nosso Chat Online

----------


## Julio Macieira

E porque não ...hoje

----------


## Julio Macieira

Esta votação está curiosa.

Ainda gostava de saber, quem é que a um Sabado ás 15:00H da tarde está em casa.

Certamente gente solteira, e sem filhos principalmente. Se tal fosse possivel comigo o mais certo era estar a dormir.

----------


## João Magano

E então    :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   ...   Qu'é que se passa aqui   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  

Até parece que o chat fechou para obras   :SbEnerve3:  

Já ninguém chateia    :KnSmileyVertSourire:   :KnSmileyVertSourire:   :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Santos Dias

Pela minha parte estou disponivel 24 Horas para Chatear  :SbSourire:

----------


## Santos Dias

Estou sempre Aberto a Debates através do meu Mail ...QUEM VIER POR BEM SERÀ BEM RECEBIDO ,QUEM VIER POR MAL TEM DUAS PORTAS PARA SAIR ;detesto saídas pelas janelas ... :SbSourire:

----------

